

Appcelerator claims Titanium is "70% faster than developing in Objective-C" - jcxplorer
http://www.appcelerator.com/platform/titanium-sdk

======
gngrwzrd
I call BS. I actually just finished a project that we first evaluated
Appcelerator and Sencha as a cross platform solution.

I can say the only time I would ever recommend either is if you have complete
control over the UI and design of the app - meaning go with standard look and
feel of either framework, but don't expect to easily go beyond that.

If however you have a client come to you asking about cross platform, and they
have a designer or their own vision for how the app will look - stay away from
these "cross platform" frameworks. You will quickly be backed into a corner.

------
eburley
and 45% of statistics ending in 0 or 5 are made up.

